# Xcode 10: Comment agrandir les caractères dans ma fenêtre de code?



## billyclick (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 

je débute sous Xcode 10, je du faire une fausse manipulation et j'ai fais rétrécir les caractères qui se trouvent dans ma fenêtre de code. J'ai cherché dans "View" et "édit", mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Je suis en train de me péter les yeux.... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution???

Merci,
Bru


----------



## Larme (27 Octobre 2018)

_Editor/Font Size/Decrease_, raccourci:  _⌘-_ (Cmd +  signe moins ou tiret)
_Editor/Font Size/Increase_, raccourci: _⌘⇧+_ (Cmd + Maj + signe plus)

La touche _⇧_ est nécessaire pour les claviers français. En réalité, C'est _Cmd_ + _plus_, mais comme pour faire un _plus_, il faut _maj_ d'appuyé en même temps...

Note que ce raccourci fonctionne aussi sur _Safari.app_, _Chrome.app_, etc.


----------

